# How to remove tone pot / install killswitch in ibanez RG8



## Rob99GT (May 26, 2013)

Whats up everyone, this is my first post but ive resorted to this site for good info for many years so I finally signed up, anyways im looking to remove the tone pot and install/wire a killswitch in a ibanez RG8, ive done lots of searching before making this post and havent found anything as specific as im looking for

Im doing these mods on a 2nd RG8 I bought that came in today, since im a lefty I dont know how long ibanez will keep these around so got a back up

any help with this would be great and lots of pics are a plus and the more specific the better..thx


----------



## devolutionary (May 26, 2013)

uhhh remove pot, put in switch of choice. If you want to use it for stuttering, get a momentary switch On-Off. Otherwise a toggle On-Off. Simply wire the connection from the volume to the output jack through the switch. It's one of the easiest mods you could ever do, since you just need a switch that matches the pot hole. This is all easily dug up on StewMac and the like, including switch types, diameters, etc.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (May 26, 2013)

Wiring Diagram

This is what I used for mine

STEWMAC.COM : Mini Toggle Switches


----------



## Rob99GT (May 26, 2013)

Alright thanks for the info, the main issue was wiring it, other then pup swaps I dont mod that much so the killswitch seemed a good idea to add alittle more to these RG8's


----------



## devolutionary (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, just intercept the hot wire through the switch between volume and output.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (May 26, 2013)

I used a Normally Open pushbutton with this wiring:






Pushing the button basically closes a loop that bypasses the guitar signal.

And on the guitar:


----------



## Rob99GT (May 26, 2013)

This was very helpful, thanks guys


----------



## abadonae (May 27, 2013)

where'd you get that button? It's perfect for what i'm looking for now!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (May 27, 2013)

I don't have the packaging anymore, but I got it at a local electronics store. I'm gonna go pick up another one this week for another guitar so when I get it I'll let you know the manufacturer and part #. 



abadonae said:


> where'd you get that button? It's perfect for what i'm looking for now!


----------



## Rob99GT (May 28, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Wiring Diagram
> 
> This is what I used for mine
> 
> STEWMAC.COM : Mini Toggle Switches




Was this toggle switch from the link and the pic a direct fit without altering the tone pot hole or any modifying?

I got two different toggle switches and two momentary buttons from piece of sh!t radio shack and NONE of them fit...the threaded end wasnt long enough to go through the hole to bolt down on any of them and the one button that was long enough was to large for the tone pot hole, id have to drill the hole larger and i wasnt gonna do that.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (May 29, 2013)

Rob99GT said:


> Was this toggle switch from the link and the pic a direct fit without altering the tone pot hole or any modifying?
> 
> I got two different toggle switches and two momentary buttons from piece of sh!t radio shack and NONE of them fit...the threaded end wasnt long enough to go through the hole to bolt down on any of them and the one button that was long enough was to large for the tone pot hole, id have to drill the hole larger and i wasnt gonna do that.



I had to sand the inside of the cavity a tad bit to get it the thread through and use a tad larger washer to keep it in place, but it's putting a mini eq switch into a tone pot hole, there is going to be modding xD


----------



## Scordare (May 31, 2013)

Shadow Kill Pot

I have these installed on a couple guitars. No mods needed to the guitar body and works flawlessly.


----------



## Rob99GT (May 31, 2013)

That kill pot is badass, wish I would of seen this a couple of days ago, I ended up getting the toggle switch from my buddy's IronLabel 7 (he switched to a button) and installed that, I had to drill out tone pot hole a bit but happy with the results.. I will certainly install the kill pot on my others


----------



## obZenity (May 31, 2013)

So wait, can you install a kill switch to do that flutter effect sound or would you have to flip the switch back and forth super fast?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 31, 2013)

yeah youll need a momentary switch to do it super fast ala buckethead


----------



## obZenity (May 31, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> yeah youll need a momentary switch to do it super fast ala buckethead



. . . ok maybe my RG8 isn't done yet.


----------



## dudeskin (Jun 1, 2013)

Will removing the tone pot change the tone? I mean,does it need replacing with some resister or something? I always have mine full open so no point having it haha.


----------



## Yoims (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there a way to disable the tone pot without having to make any major adjustments? I never use the tone, and I'm not gonna have enough money to change the pickups on my RG8 for a while, so I at least want to get it removed and make the pickups sound a bit better.


----------



## Rob99GT (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoims said:


> Is there a way to disable the tone pot without having to make any major adjustments? I never use the tone, and I'm not gonna have enough money to change the pickups on my RG8 for a while, so I at least want to get it removed and make the pickups sound a bit better.



Just cut or un-solder the two wires from the tone pot and cap them off and if u ever wanna connect it again just solder them back


----------



## Yoims (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob99GT said:


> Just cut or un-solder the two wires from the tone pot and cap them off and if u ever wanna connect it again just solder them back



What do you mean by cap them off?


----------



## Rob99GT (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoims said:


> What do you mean by cap them off?



Wrap up the exposed wire tips that u cut w/ electrical tape or something so its not exposed


----------



## Yoims (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm gonna need one of those microsoft paint diagrams, I don't wanna cut the wrong wires.


----------

